# EASTER HUMOR



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some "Off the Mark" comics:























































Wow, clean enough for the humor forum. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The last one cracks me up every time I see it.... :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

they're not working


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

it's working now.


----------

